# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  ما يجذبنى فيكى حبيبتى

## محمد السيد

*ما يجذبنى فيكى حبيبتى  
 تسالنى ما جذبنى فيها 
 قلت رقة خطواتك
 وهى تتناقل كفراشة بالوانها 
 تراقص زهورك
 رغم تحفظك غصب عنها 
 بزوغ ثمارك
 مهما ارتديت لا يخفى جمالها
 نظراتك ملامحك انوثتك
 كلها لروحى تغتالها 
 تسالنى ما جذبنى فيها 
 قلت منذ بزوغ ضياء انوثتك
 والحرج والكبرياء يحتويها
 لو تركتها المراة لطبعتها
 لكانت لكنوز الدنيا تفنيها
 تفننت الطبيعة وروت كنوز انوثتك
 بكل سحر فيها
 فكانت لاحلامنا لامانينا
 نعشق ان نلتهمها ونحتويها
 تسالنى ما جذبنى فيها 
 قلت هذه الشفاه تجذبنى لالتهامها  
 قلت حبيبتى اجد فيكى لذات حياتى
  لا استطيع البعد او الشفاء من ادمانك 
اجد فى انوثتك عشقى 
 يفوق عنها بقلبى تقديرك واحترامك
 واقر  بعطائك وتضحياتك ورفعة مقامك*

----------


## امير الصمت

كلمات رائعة مشكور حبيبى على الطرح

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

كلمات جملة جدا 
يسلم قلبك

----------


## lakame

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## mostafamas

يجذبك أككثر

----------

